# Easy to Grow Strains



## mcdillioh (May 21, 2006)

If you guys know of any that do not smell so much and are easy to grow for a beginner?


----------



## Mutt (May 21, 2006)

Northern Lights is a rugged low light requirement plant. Its short with good yeilds. Mold resistant which is a plus as well.
Most seed bank sites will tell you the "difficulty" rating. All weed is gonna smell pretty strong. but I'm in the last week to week and a half of my grow and the smell is not too strong. (but still noticable).


----------



## mcdillioh (May 21, 2006)

yeah, ive scoured the net and attained some info, but i dont trust it yeah cause all the sites say either the same cut & paste summary. some say that some cannabis is fruity smelling and stuff...does that mean that it doesnt smell like grass, but rather of fruits and junk. its all a bit confusing.


----------



## Mutt (May 21, 2006)

No just a way to describe it. Sorta like wine descriptions. "oak flavor with a hint of rosemary" but in the end still smells like wine. If you know what I mean. 

Look for easy to grow strains with good to heavy yeilds.


----------



## massproducer (May 21, 2006)

If I were you I would try to stick to a rugged indica dominate strain, as mutt said.  Something like northern lights, afgani, or any indica dominate plants.  

Try to stay away from sativa dominated plant initially because they are harder to grow, in general because they usually have a longer flowering period.  The one exception would be skunk #1, as that is an easy strain to grow and is recommended for beginners.

Honestly i think that Mutt gave you the best advice right off, Northern lights is the most lucrative plant to grow for a beginner.  this will probably give you the best quality + quantity for your first grow, because it is a very strong plant that can take a lot of abuse.

Also northern lights is very potent and has a very unique high.  That would be an excellent choice for you,IMHO


----------



## mcdillioh (May 21, 2006)

thanks for all the advice guys.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 21, 2006)

yeah....the NL is easy from what i hear.....along with AK 47 ...both lower odor than others too


----------



## Bobber (Jun 19, 2006)

I read this opinions.Its realy good.But I want to buy some seeds fromnirvana, but there are not only NL there are 3 mix there.Mix with Big Bud, Haze and Shiva.What do you think about this?


----------

